# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  السيدة رقية عليها السلام

## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
صور مقام السيدة رقية سلام الله عليها
  
  
  
 
. 

ضريح السيدة رقية عليها السلام 
يقع مقام السيدة رقية (عليها السلام) على بعد (100 متر) أو أكثر من المسجد الأموي بدمشق، وعندما تريد الدخول إلى صحنها المطهر أول ما يلفت نظرك، اللوحة التي على باب مقامها الشريف مكتوب فيها: (هنا مقام السيدة رقية بنت الحسين (عليه السلام) الشهيد بكربلاء) ترى مقامها كالدّر الأبيض الذي يلمع، وفي حينه تتذكر تلك الأيام الرهيبة والنفوس الخبيثة التي أرادت إطفاء نور فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها (عليهم السلام) ولكن هيهات، قال سبحانه وتعالى: (يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون). 
وقد دأب المسلمون شيعة وسنة على زيارة مقامها الشريف والمبارك حتى أصبح من المشاهد المشرفة التي تهوي إليها النفوس من كل فج عميق. وقد التجأ إلى قبرها كثير من الناس بحوائجهم، فجعلوا هذه اليتيمة شفيعة ووسيلة إلى الله سبحانه، وقد قضى الله حوائجهم ببركة السيدة رقية (عليها السلام)، فكم من مريض شوفي، وكم من مديون قضي دينه، وكم من مهموم كشف غمه، وكم من مكروب زال كربه، وكم.. وكم.. 
قصة الشهادة 

قصة شهادة يتيمة الحسين (عليه السلام) رقية في الخربة بدمشق تؤلم كل ذي قلب حنون، وكل من يحمل المعاني السامية الإنسانية، ويستطيع الزائر لمقامها المبارك أن يحسّ بمظلومية هذه اليتيمة وما جرى عليها وعلى أهل بيتها (عليهم السلام) بمجرّد أن يدخل مقامها الشريف خاشعاً متواضعاً، فسرعان ما ينكسر قلبه ويجري دمعه على خدّيه، إنها المظلومة التي تحرّك الضمائر الحية وتهزّ الوجدان من الأعماق وتجعل الإنسان ينحاز إليهم ويلعن ظالميهم وغاصبي حقوقهم. 
أما كيفية شهادتها فتقول كتب التاريخ: أن السيدة رقية (عليها السلام) في ليلة قامت فزعة من منامها وقالت: أين أبي الحسين (عليه السلام)؟ فإني رأيته الساعة في المنام مضطربا شديدا، فلما سمعن النساء بكين وبكى معهن سائر الأطفال، وارتفع العويل، فانتبه يزيد (لعنه الله) من نومه وقال: ما الخبر؟ ففحصوا عن الواقعة وقصوها عليه، فأمر أن يذهبوا برأس أبيها إليها، فأتوا بالرأس الشريف وجعلوه في حجرها، فقالت: ما هذا؟ قالوا: رأس أبيك، ففزعت الصبية وصاحت فمرضت وتوفيت في أيامها بالشام. 
وفي بعض الأخبار: فجاؤوا بالرأس الشريف إليها مغطى بمنديل ديبقي فوضع بين يديها وكشف الغطاء عنه فقالت: ما هذا الرأس؟ قالوا: إنه رأس أبيك، فرفعته من الطّشت حاضنة له وهي تقول: يا أبتاه من الذي خضّبك بدمائك؟ يا أبتاه من الذي قطع وريدك؟ يا أبتاه من الذي أيتمني على صغر سني؟ يا أبتاه من بقي بعدك نرجوه؟ يا أبتاه من لليتيمة حتى تكبر؟ 
ثم إنها وضعت فمها على فمه الشريف وبكت بكاءً شديداً حتى غشي عليها، فلما حركوها فإذا هي قد فارقت روحها الدنيا، فلما رأى أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) ما جرى عليها أعلوا بالبكاء واستجدوا العزاء وكل من حضر من أهل دمشق، فلم ير ذلك اليوم إلا باك وباكية.
 :embarrest: منقول :embarrest: 
تحيااااااااتي
الامل البعيد

----------


## المهدوية

ما أجمل هذه الصور
السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

صور روووووووعة تشرح الصدر وتسر القلب

سلمت يد سطرت لنا هذه الروائع
تقبلي مروري

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورة خيتو مهدوية ع المشاركة الحلوة والرائعة جدا
تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## المهدوية

هناك كم هائل من الآهات في صدري وقلبي يعتصر ألما
لا أكاد أصدق ان لا أحد من الأعضاء مهتم بهذا الموضوع وبهذه الصور؟؟؟
أم هل نقل إلى قسم آخر؟؟؟

هل هناك من لا يعرف السيدة رقية عليها السلام حق المعرفة؟؟
لما كل هذا التباطؤ ولماذا لا يوجد غيري من الأعضاء هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أليست مصيبة هذه اليتيمة الصغيرة مفجعة؟؟

ألا يعلم أحد أن هذه السيدة الجليلة على الرغم من صغر سنها فإن لها من الشأن والرفعة
ما لأبيها وعمها وسائر أهلها؟؟؟
إنها رقية الحبيبة سيدتي ومولاتي وتاج مذهب على رأسي
باب من أبواب الله تعالى يقضي الله ببركتها الحوائج حتى المتعسرة 
هي أصغر سنا ولكنها عظيمة القدر

يكفيها فخرا أن الحسين عليه السلام أبوها ومن رباها في حجره
إنها عزيزة الحسين
من منا لم يستمع لكلام الشيخ الجليل عبد الحميد المهاجر وهو يقرأ مصيبتها المفجعة
ويروي من المعاجز التي جرت على المتوسلين إلى الله ببركتها؟؟؟

هل ترون إذا زرتم مرقدها الشريف تلك الهدايا من الألعاب والنذور التي تعلو ضريحها الشريف؟؟؟
أنها طفلة صغيرة حرمها الموت من طفولتها البريئة 
من الركض 
من اللعب
من الحياة كسائر الأطفال

وا سيدتاه وا حبيبتاه 
السلام عليك يا سيدتي يا يتيمة الحسين
رزقنا الله سيدتي في الدنيا زيارتك وفي الآخرة شفاعتك

أرجو الإهتمام بهذا الموضوع وإعطاؤه حقه كاملا
قلبي معك عزيزتي الأمل البعيد

أختك ...المهدوية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام على الغريبة المظلومة ,,السلام على الشهيدة الصديقة ,,السلام على رقية بنت الحسين عليهما السلام ..

 لمقامها الطاهر روعة وهيبة حتى يقشعر البدن ...له رائحة زكية طاهرة منبعها السيدة رقية واهل بيت محمد عليهم السلام ...

الله يعطيج العافية اختي على الطرح المبارك الرائع ..

الله يتقبل منج صالح الاعمال ..

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

صور جميلة إلى طفلة المظلوم باكربلاء

سلام الله عليهم و رزقنا الله شفاعتهم

يعطيكِ العافية يا الأمل البعيد على هذه الصور و قصة 

السيدة رقية سلام الله عليهااا

و جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الآخرة

و جعل الله فيميزان حسناتك

و ننتظر الجديد من بصمات قلمك الجوهري

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دلع البنات

السلام عليك ياشهيده راس ابيها وعلى الراس الذي استشهدي عليه وعلى جدك رسول الله الاكرم الذي لم يراعوله حرمت دمائكم وانكم من نسله المقدس وعلى جدك امير المؤمنين وجدتك فاطمة الزهراء عليهاوعلى امك التي فجعت بمصابك افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم شكرالك اختي الفاضله وبلغناالله زيارةاهل البيت في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخره بحق محمدوآلمحمد

----------


## نور الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

صور جميلة إلى طفلة المظلوم باكربلاء

سلام الله عليهم و رزقنا الله شفاعتهم

يعطيكِ العافية يا الأمل البعيد على هذه الصور و قصة 

السيدة رقية سلام الله عليهااا

و جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الآخرة

و جعل الله فيميزان حسناتك

و ننتظر الجديد من بصمات قلمك الجوهري

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم*

*أشكركم ايها الورد النظر*
*وبالذات اختي الغالية ( المهدوية)*

*لنثر عطركم الشدري الزاخر بالخير*
 
*على واحة العطاء التي فيها منفعة لكم جميعاً*
 
*والله ولي التوفيق والسداد* 

*دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

تسلمي  الامل البعيد على الموضوع الشيق عن السيده الجليله

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا اختي على المرور
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
والله لن ننساكي ياكربلاء.................
السلام على يتيمة الحسين ......السلام على من مسحت راسي سيدى ابى عبد الله...........السلام على من لها عند سيد الشهداء مكانه خاصه ...........
السلام على ال بيت رسول الله 
اختى الامل البعيد .......الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك عاى السيدة رقية(عليها السلام)
اختى لقد احرقتى قلوبنا وابكيتى دموعنا ............واحيتى ذكر ال الرسول عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ........الله يوفقك ويوفقنا لخدمة اهل البيت جميعا عليهم السلام ونسال الله ان يرزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة وان يثبتنا على الصراط المستقيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## zmrdh

*السلام عليك ياسيدتي ومولاتي ايتها الشهيده ورحمة الله وبركاته عظم الله اجرك يابا عبدالله بابنتك الصغيره رقيه عليها السلام*

----------


## شريف

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذه شخصية عظيمة 
ومصابها جدا مفجع

سلام الله عليها مولاتي

----------


## محبة البضعه

(السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله يا حسينُ بن علي يا إبن رسول الله، السلام عليك يا حجة الله وإبن حجته، أشهد أنك عبد الله وأمينه بلّغت ناصحاً وأدّيت أميناً وقلت صادقاً وقتلت صديقاً فمضيت شهيداً على يقين لم تؤثر عمىً على هدى ولم تمل من حق إلى باطل ولم تجب إلا الله وحده، السلام عليكِ يا إبنة الحسين الشهيد الذبيح العطشان المرمّل بالدماء، السلام عليكِ يا مهضومة، السلام عليكِ يا مظلومة، السلام عليكِ يا محزونة تنادي يا أبتاه من الذي خضّبك بدمائك، يا أبتاه من الذي قطع وريدك، يا أبتاه من الذي أيتمني على صغر سني، يا أبتاه من لليتيمة حتى تكبر، لقد عظمت رزيّتكم وُجلت مصيبتكم، عظُمت وُجلت في السماء والأرض، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، جعلنا الله معكم في مستقر رحمته، والسلام عليكم ساداتي وموالي جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته).

*الف شكر لكِ أختي عـ الموضوع*

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

----------


## فتاة هجر

السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

----------


## زهر الياسمين

السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي يا يتيمة أبي عبد الله الحسين
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها

----------


## جراح العترة

السلام عليك ياسيدتي ومولاتي 

السلام عليك يا بنت الغريب السلام عليك يا بنت الشهيد                                                               

              السلام عليك يا بنت المظلوم العطشان 

 اللهم ألعن من ظلم آل بيت النبوة من الأولين والأ خرين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليك يا بنت الغريب السلام عليك يا بنت الشهيد 

السلام عليك يا بنت المظلوم العطشان 
*
*عظم الله اجوركم ياشيعه علي بهذا المصاب* 

*ورزقنا واياكم شفاعه آل بيت محمدِ*

*بارك الله فيكم لمروركم المعطر بعبيق الورد والأريج*

*وبارك الله فيكم لوفائكم لآل البيت* 

*كل التشكرات على المرور*

*تحياتي*

*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

*اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
السلام عليك سيدتي ومولاتي* 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا للمرور الحلوو والطله البهية
بارك الله فيكم
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------

